
Nintendo Cracked Open Its Secret Game Boy Stash to Help a 95-Year-Old Fan - onewhonknocks
https://gizmodo.com/nintendo-cracked-open-its-secret-game-boy-stash-to-help-1841905783
======
doublerabbit
> When you’ve got a loyal customer that’s already been through three copies of
> your product, it might be time to give them a free upgrade.

Some reason that line of the article really annoyed me.

If I wanted my Game Boy fixed, I want a fixed game-boy. Not another product.
Not bashing Nintendo, much kudos to them. But if my GBC broke and was swapped
out with a Switch, I would be annoyed.

~~~
foxyv
Plus, Tetris on the switch is some sort of weird online only dumpster fire.

------
yellowapple
> The original Game Boy’s screen is also notoriously awful, with just
> 23,000-plus pixels on screen and contrast levels that make it a challenge to
> play even under a lamp. Couldn’t Nintendo have sent Tsusaka’s grandmother a
> Switch as a replacement? Or at least a New Nintendo 2DS XL, with its giant
> and bright screen as a better alternative that would presumably be a lot
> easier on her aging eyes? When you’ve got a loyal customer that’s already
> been through three copies of your product, it might be time to give them a
> free upgrade.

Yeah, no.

Maybe this was meant sarcastically, but:

\- A front-lit LCD (i.e. lit with the room's ambient light) is arguably easier
on the eyes than some bright UV-spewing modern replacement.

\- Neither the Switch nor the Nintendo 2DS XL are able to play the customer's
Tetris cartridge (even the Game Boy Advance can't run non-Color Game Boy
games, IIRC).

~~~
nonamenoslogan
All models of the Gameboy Advance including the front-lit SP and Micro
variants, are able to play all of the original B&W and Color carts. Even good
ol'Tetris which spends a pretty lengthy amount of time in my SP.

The DS won't play them the original cartridges though--it will however play
the Advance carts.

------
stazz1
Doomsday supply of rare electronics in order to satisfy warranties would be an
amazing research project

~~~
djzeratul
I mean, there was always that cache of Atari E.T. that they found buried in
the desert...

